# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [2010] Impossible d'ouvrir un objet Excel insr dans Word

## ninikkhuet

bonjour,

Dans Word 2010, je fais "Insertion" / "Objet" / "Feuille de calcul Microsoft Excel" je saisis mes donnes, j'enregistre mon document et le ferme. Lorsque je le rouvre, impossible d'diter mon objet Excel, j'ai le message d'erreur "Application serveur, fichier source, ou lment introuvable ...". Quand je fais un clic droit sur cet objet, j'ai "Objet Unknown" qui apparat.
je cherche depuis 2 jours la solution  mon problme et je commence  pter les plombs  ::arf:: 
Voici tout ce que j'ai dj essay :
- renregistrer la dll ole32
- rparer Office. Comme rien n'a chang, j'ai dsinstall et rinstaller Office, sans succs.
- Dsactiver tous les complments dans Word et Excel

Rien n'y fait  ::calim2:: 
Ce qui est bizarre c'est que d'autres personnes arrivent trs bien  diter cet objet lorsqu'ils ouvrent mon doc Word. Et lorsque je renomme l'extension de mon document en ".doc" j'arrive  diter l'objet  ::marteau:: 

Merci de votre aide

----------


## QuestVba

Bonjour,




> Et lorsque je renomme l'extension de mon document en ".doc" j'arrive  diter l'objet


Tu l'enregistres avec quelle extension ?

----------


## ninikkhuet

bonjour,
si je l'enregistres en .docx je n'arrive pas  modifier l'objet Excel, si je l'enregistres en .doc j'arrive  le modifier.

----------


## Lesterseb

> bonjour,
> si je l'enregistres en .docx je n'arrive pas  modifier l'objet Excel, si je l'enregistres en .doc j'arrive  le modifier.


Bonjour,

J'ai eu le mme soucis que vous et mme pire car mme en enregistrant le fichier sous l'extension .doc a ne marchait plus : impossible d'ouvrir les feuilles Excel intgres aux fichiers Word. J'ai vrifi les installations et mise  jour sur le poste (je suis sous Windows 10) : via le Panneau de configuration / Dsinstaller un programme puis avec un tri sur la date ; et comme par hasard une mise  jour d'Office avait eu lieu la veille. J'ai donc cliqu sur Modifier puis Rparer Office et le problme a t rsolu.

Je le dit  toute fin utile pour d'autres personnes concernes car je n'ai trouv aucune solution ni tmoignage sur ce problme. D'autant plus que cela m'est arriv plusieurs fois et sous d'autres distributions de Windows. Je pense que a semble li  l'installation d'Office mme et dans le cadre de mise  jour (soit bug li  la mise  jour elle-mme soit problme survenu lors de la mise  jour sur le poste), il faut donc s'orienter vers l.

Parfois c'est moins grave, il s'agit juste d'un bug concernant l'instance d'Excel qui peut tre mobilise ou plante sur une autre instance Excel : il faut alors fermer compltement Excel ou redmarrer Excel et surtout vrifier les processus lancs en mmoire puis tuer les tches si d'autres processus Excel persistent. Il faut parfois "librer" l'application Excel qui est occupe sur un autre fichier/processus : par exemple lors qu'une fentre "Enregistrer sous" est active dans Excel sur un autre fichier ou mme une cellule en cours d'dition sur un autre fichier, cela peut perturber l'instance Excel lie au fichier Word dans lequel vous souhaitez diter la feuille de calcul intgre.

Voil mon retour d'exprience sur ce problme assez courant.

----------

